# I want these glasses



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

A gas station...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

they're (assuming fake) Ray-Bans. they're really cheap and aren't hard to find.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

They're ,Oakley Frogskins $130


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you can also find them at the dollar store


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Just ask some wannabe Hipster if you can borrow their pair.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

look like oakley frogskins, i have a pair and they look just like that.
they come in alot of colors so you can prob get that purple with just a different lense.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

laz167 said:


> They're ,Oakley Frogskins $130



WOW are you serious 130 bucks? haha I can't believe people would actually pay that much for them they probably only take 5bucks to manufacture, Oakley is making out huge with these silly trends lol.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got a pair a year ago I got mines for $50. I also got a pair of Raybans which where like $160 for $40. In all actuallity I rather pay $100 for Shades than for Goggles, since there gonna get scratched and distroyed in a season.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

in a costume store right next to the clown outfits


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

As a matter of fact, NyInfamous2k2 has a pair. Maybe he will sell them to you :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

haha, you guys are funny. I still want them, does she ride for oakley? I went to the site and couldnt find that color


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Hannah Teter rides for Burton, Anon, Gravis, AMP, GO211.com, Mountain Dew, Nixon and Sierra.

I dont think she rides for Oakley, she probably just liked the shades lol


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Hannah Teter rides for Burton, Anon, Gravis, AMP, GO211.com, Mountain Dew, Nixon and Sierra.
> 
> I dont think she rides for Oakley, she probably just liked the shades lol


OOOOoooooooo Looks like someone ^ knows how to use the google button.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

They might be a knock-off version of something similar to frogskins. The frame is the same shape but I actually know for a fact oakley doesn't make a lense that color.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> OOOOoooooooo Looks like someone ^ knows how to use the google button.


Yea apparently I was the only one who knew how to use the google button on this thread lol


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

Anon Hollyweird glasses. 
Purple satin frame. 
Green mirror lense. 

Those are the exact ones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Who cares about the glasses....she`s hot....
> 
> It is so cool what she is doing with her charity work in Kenya.....the girl rocks on all counts...:thumbsup:


I agree...she is awesome


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Who cares about the glasses....she`s hot....
> 
> It is so cool what she is doing with her charity work in Kenya.....the girl rocks on all counts...:thumbsup:


Butterface. 

However, she's got an absolutely smokin' bod. I've got a real weak spot for a girl's nicely toned shoulders, arms, and neck. I've also got a real weak spot for girls with flabby boa-like shapeless arms - they make me gag. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Butterface.
> 
> However, she's got an absolutely smokin' bod. I've got a real weak spot for a girl's nicely toned shoulders, arms, and neck. I've also got a real weak spot for girls with flabby boa-like shapeless arms - they make me gag. :laugh:



You and every other guy in this world lol


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

na my weak spot is a nice toned stomach , and hips.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> na my weak spot is a nice toned stomach , and hips.


Your weak spot is me my friend


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> You and every other guy in this world lol


I guess, but some guys put more emphasis on other parts first. First thing my eyes are drawn to (when she's wearing a tank top, cap shoulder, or any shirt with exposed arms) is the shoulders. Teter's got some nice shoulders is what I'm getting at.








Other body parts follow, of course. 



NYinfamous2k2 said:


> na my weak spot is a nice toned stomach , and hips.





NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Your weak spot is me my friend


Isn't that cute? You've got your girl here shadowing your every move on the forum. Don't move too fast or you might get your ass choked out by the short leash. :laugh:

Just kidding, BTW.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> na my weak spot is a nice toned stomach , and hips.





NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Your weak spot is me my friend


I was just gonna ask whether you two knew each other because if you two didn't, you two should


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

DC5R said:


> I was just gonna ask whether you two knew each other because if you two didn't, you two should


haha....yea we are pretty familiar with one another


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> haha....yea we are pretty familiar with one another


DETAILS!

+10


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Method said:


> DETAILS!
> 
> +10


Haha...details from when? Last night, or the night before....or the night before that, or even the one before that one, and actually the one before that too. Oh, and your also gonna have to specify which time during those days. Hahaha... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Method said:


> PICTURES!
> 
> +10


Just had to fix that for him...:laugh:


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

what he said lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

NY! My oh my you are a dirty one ain't ya?

(sorry had to look at your deleted post...)


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> NY! My oh my you are a dirty one ain't ya?
> 
> (sorry had to look at your deleted post...)




Sneaky Sneaky.....!!!!


----------

